# DUBAI projectS



## m_03_taz (29 أكتوبر 2007)

​var sburl7066 = window.location.href; var sbtitle7066 = document.title;*Dubai Projects*

Palm Island. Three artificial islands in the shape of palm trees will shelter nearly 500 apartments, 2 000 villas, 25 hotels and 200 shops of luxury. Palm Jumeirah, the most advanced, will be completed as of the end of 2005. Hundred twenty-five kilometers of coast additional will be thus created.

Palm Island​






The World. With broad of Dubaï, nearly 300 artificial islands, seen sky will form a planisphere. If you want to acquire one of these islands, it will cost some to you between 6,2 to 36,7 million dollars. Work of fill, already begun, should be completed at the end of 2005.

The World​





Dubai Waterfront. Advancing on water of the Gulf, this whole of islands in the shape of crescent will extend on 81 square kilometres. Becoming the greatest sea front in the world, it détrône thus the island from Manhattan in New York.

Dubai Waterfront​





Old Town. It is the final district of the building site located at the foot of the tower Burj Dubai. This great real complex will include the highest tower of the world, the greatest shopping centre of the world as well as a gigantic residential district

Old Town​





Hydropolis. Entirely assembled in Germany, this underwater hotel will be immersed with broad of Dubai at the end of 2006. It will comprise 220 continuations whose panoramic windows will give on sea-beds. The price of a room for the night would rise with 500 dollars.

Hydropolis​





Burj Dubai. This phenomenal tower from which construction began last January and will end in 2008 should reach the 800 meters height. The building, built in three parts around a central column, finishes in spiral. It will count 160 stages.

Burj Dubai​





Madinat Al Arab. Here the representation of the one of the districts of the future greater sea front in the world, Dubai Waterfront. This sight accounts for the architectural ambition and the spectacular development of real constructions with Dubaï.

Madinat Al Arab​





Dubai Marina. new city, of a total cost of 10 billion dollars, will be built on a way of artificial navigation of 4,5 km. It will be able to lodge 120 000 people. Three principal towers will be set up and will bear the name of Arab perfumes

Dubai Marina​





Dubai Sports City. This immense sporting complex of 7.5 km² will accomodate sports such as the cricket, the golf, Rugby, football, the sports of ground, track, and interior (tennis shoe, handball, volley ball). Hotels, residences and villas are also envisaged

Dubai Sports City​





Golden Dome. With its 455 m height and its 2,2 million m² of total surface, it will be one of bulkiest and higher buildings of the world. It will shelter 500 000 m² offices, commercial spaces like 3 000 residential apartments.

Golden Dome​





Dubailand Ski Dome. This ski resort indoor, will comprise inter alia a directional ski piste and tracks of snowboard (with 6 000 tons of true snow). "Pinguinarium", aquariums four seasons, spa cold and hot... are also envisaged with the program.

Dubailand Ski Dome​





Space Science World. Space is one of the subjects exploited in the immense park with topics of Dubailand which has the ambition to become the largest tourist park and of attractions in the world.

Space Science World​


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (29 أكتوبر 2007)

طبعا مشاريع جبارة وضخمة جدا ومشاركة رائعة من الزميل العزيز

ولكن دبي اصبحت مدينة تسعى الى العالمية من خلال هذه مشاريع

واختفت تمام الهوية العربية بشكل واضح من خلال التصاميم التي تقوم بها الشركات الاجنبية

وكأن لسان حالهم بأن لاتوجد مكاتب او شركات عربية لمثل هذه مشاريع

قد يكون الواقع محاكي لهذا التفكير ولكن الزائر لدبي الان لا يحس ابدا بأنه

في دولة عربية لها نفس الديانة التي تدان بها نفس المدن القريبة 

ولغة التواصل طبعا هي الانجليزية واعتقد ان العمارة في دبي لا تحاكي ابدا البيئة

اجتماعيا او ثقافيا او حتى البيئة الدينية التي تدان بها الدولة

على العموم يبدو اني اثرت موضوع قد اثير كثيرا في المنتدى

وأحيي زميلي معتز على هذه المشاركة


----------



## m_03_taz (29 أكتوبر 2007)

heya tab3aaan kol 7aga leha momyzaaat we 3yooob ... tab3aaan de forseet 3amaal lnaaas kteer awy we ana a3raf sha5syaan mohandseeen kteeer eshta3'lo henak ... bas el moshkela el 7a2e2ya en dubai feha 7adara kadwla eslmya bas mafehaaash el deeeen el e7na 3awzeeen nwaslo ll3'arab la2 kol 7adrethom a2yma 3ala el 2e5tlat we mosyreeet el 3'arab f kol 7aga .. we howa da elta2leeed el 2a3ma .. bas e7na elsa7 kamoslmeeen na5od el7aga el htnfa3na we ne3raf na5leha tt2aqlaaam ma3 eldeeen bta3na .. we de 3amtan weghet nazar sha5sya law 7ad leeh ra2y tany ye2ol


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*عتاب و لكن ؟؟؟*

الحكي حلو و لكن اي هوية تحاول لتلك الدول ان تهبها كانطباع عن حالنا في هذه الدول عربية كانت ام مسلمه و لا سوى لنا غير الحسرة على اموال بذرت في امور لا تحتاج لها هذه الدول بل جعلت في اذهانها فكرة الاستقرار و لكن قال الرسول الكريم و انذر المسلمين بان يوم المنشود قريب حيث قال الرسول الكريم ( صلى الله علية و سلم ) في حديث طويل منه ( ................ الحفاة العراة الذين يتطاولون على البنيان ..........) المقصود هنا كما نعرف ان دولة الامارات العربية لم تكن هكذا في الاعوام التي سبقت سوى مباني لها اطلال من المواد المحلية كالحجر و بعض الصخور و الكثير من عمارتها كانت من الطين ( اللبن ) و الان ما نشاهده في العالم من اكتشافات و التطورات في ميادين البناء و المواد المستخدمة في ذلك تظهر و بشكل حصري في بادئ الامر في امارات المتحدة لما لها من امكانيات مادية و امكانيات نفسية قابلة للتغير و لكن لا اقصد بان ارفض ما تتوجهة به دولة الامارات لا بعكس و لكن يبقى الارث الحضاري له اثره على الواقع المحلي في دولة الامارات حيث تظهر تلك العوائل العربية المحافظة من خلال ابنيتها و اسلوب حياتهم . 
لا اطيل عليكم و لكن لو حبذا ان تحاولوا ان ترسلوا صورا تعبر عن ذلك الارث الحضاري لا الارث المستورد من دول الاتحاد الاوربي بل نحاول ان نصدر هذا الارث الى العالم لا ان نستورد هوية مزيف عن واقع الاستعمار الحديث الذي ادخل في مفهومنا و ظهر واضحا في ابنيتنا و ملابسنا و ماكولاتنا لذا ارجو ان تكون عمارتنا حقا عمارتنا لا فن و لا افكار مستوردة لعمارة بعيدة عنا و ان قربة المسافة التي بيننا​


----------



## m_03_taz (30 أكتوبر 2007)

tayeb okay ana m3aaaak fe kol 7aga we 3ly fekra el7adees kan 3an 3alamat elsa3a we howa 7adees gebreel ( tanyh 7adees f elarb3een el nawawya ) law 7ad 7ab yerga3 ll7adees ... el moheeeem ana m3aaak f kol elkalam el enta bta2olo bas te2dar t2ol amsela lmbany btomasel el7adra el3arbya we btomasel el fan el3arby el m3mary... ma3tkedsh feeeh


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (31 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم اكتب عربي لغتك و لغة المنتدى .........لا استطيع فهم ما تحاول التتواصل به و شكرا


----------



## وليد الثرواني (3 نوفمبر 2007)

أعتقد لو تم منح المهندسين العرب فرصة الى جانب هؤلاء لأضافوا لمسات مهمة


----------



## alaanabil (3 نوفمبر 2007)

اولا المشاريع رائعه بغض النظر عن التفاصيل او التدقيق
ما لفت انتباهى فى احد المشاركات من يتكلم عن الهوية العربية للعمارة الاخ(معمارى حتى الرمق)
اعتقد ان العمارة ليس لها هوية وانما هناك ما يعرف بالطرز المعمارية وهى ما 
له هويه مثل طراز اسلامى اغريقى رومانى فرعونى وهكذا اما العمارة الحديثه فالتكنولوجيا والتطور هى هويتها وتطبق فى اى مكان مع مراعاة الظروف المحيطه والتناسب مع ما حوله
ودبى الان يغلب عليها كل هذ النمط من العمارة فليس بغريب عليها مثل هذه المشاريع
واعتقد ان وان كانت المشاريع لا تتوافق مع البييئه او المجتمع فبتكرار هذه النوعية يتغير الفرد معها
ويتطبع بطباعها ويصبح قادر على التعامل معها وبمرور الوقت لا يقبل بغيرها.


----------



## m_03_taz (4 نوفمبر 2007)

ana mesh m3aaak bsra7a f elra2y da 5alees .. bthy2ly e7na kamoslmeeeen lazem eldeeen bta3na ybaaaan f kol 7aga 7ata el 3emara mynfa3sh nefsel deen 3an el7yaaah ,,, mesh asdy ne3mel kol elmbany traz eslamy ,,, ana asdy momkeeen nsameeem 3emara 7adesa bas ne3raf na5leha tt2aqlaaam ma3 3adtna we taqlena we shre3etna mesh ay 7aga na5odha copy we paste  ya3ny masln bnbn2y hotel f dawla eslamya leeh yt7at feeeh bar we leeeh ne3mel showate2 we pools ll7areem  bthy2ly de 7agat kolaha mtnfa3sh m3ana kmoslmeeen law 3aozeen nb2a moslmeeen sa7 .. da mesaaal ... law geet tbos htl2y kol el3emara el f eldowl eleslamya kolaha 7agat tonaked el3orf we elshar3 .. ena ra2yak ayh ba2a f elmawdooo3 da ??

Note : sorry el gehaz 3andy mbyrdash yekteb 7roof 3araby f elsite da bzaat ....


----------



## alaanabil (4 نوفمبر 2007)

انا معاك فى ما تقول والمشكلة بقى هنا فى اللى بينقل بينقل غلط وهو مغمى عنيه
مش بيبص حوليه ويعمل اللى يطابق مجتمعه انا لما كنت بتكلم على الهوية للعمارة لم 
اقصد الفراغات الداخلية تمام وانما كنت اقصد الشكل الخارجى للمبانى اما مينفعش الدنيا تطور وانا مكانى ولو هعمل جديد اعمل بنفس المستوى او بلاش اما الفراغات الداخلي اساسى يجب ان تربط مجتمعنا الشرقى والاسلامى والتوافق معه.


----------



## m_03_taz (5 نوفمبر 2007)

waslna ll3awzeno .. thx 3ala elmosharka


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

مشاريع رائعة مشكور


----------



## designer mido (29 فبراير 2008)

جميل إن دبي توصل للعالمية في العمارة بمشاريع معمارية عملاقة بس كنت اتمني لو كانت بايدين مهندسيها او مهندسين عرب و مسلمين و كنت اتمني لو كانت مشاريع بفكر العمارة العربية و الاسلامية


----------



## Eng.Haythem (2 مارس 2008)

New Architecture –
(Report prepared by Robyn Gower, January 08)
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08

2
Page
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
Main Heading
WATER FRONT

3
Page
rties is available upon request.
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
Report in 6 parts:> Speculative/conceptual/ radical architecture> Water worlds> New cultural centres> New cities> Gateways> Towers of power ** More information on all propeEmail: [email protected]

4
Page
sort city elevated 300 metres 
t: www.dezeen.com/2007/06/14/the-cloud-
is a speculative design for a re
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
The Cloud
by-atelier-hapsitus/
in the air above Dubai and supported on slanting legs resemblingrainbyAtelier Hapsitus. Read more a

5
Page
losure creates a so-to rise and 
is sheathed in a 
1,000 openings that 
ade. A space nearly one 
ss windows behind the 
Architecture PC, and Dubai 
boration between New York City-
hot air has room 
shell and the main enc
in Dubai’s Business Bay by RUR 
ell perforated by over
on the building’s faç
orey commercial tower 
surface of the gla
loper, ShahabLutfi.
0-14 Tower
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
Design for 
40cm-thick concrete sh
Architecture. The 22-st
create a lace-like effectmeter deep between the called “chimney effect,”where effectively cools the based Reiser+ Umemoto, RUR Properties deve
perforated shell. 0-14 is a colla

) 
by 
(no 
6
available
Page
other information 
RMJM Architects
Convention Centre –
Design for newAbu Dhabi 
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08

7
Page
. Concept for 
tomatically produces 
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
electricity. Created by architect David Fisher. Read more at: www.dynamicarchitecture.net
250-meter-high tower with rotating floors and a system that au
DaVinci (rotating) Towers

8
Page
centre consists of a 
in the new city of RasAl 
RAK Convention and 
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
Proposal for Exhibition Centre
Khaimahin the UAE. Design by RemKoolhaasand Reinierde Graafof Office of Metropolitan Architecture (OMA) and looking like the Death Star, the spherical glass and steel nest and a very long, low building raised off the ground.

9
Page
is a space to consume 
king spaces. The culture hub 
www.studionova.org
proposal for a culture hub in the centerof 
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
culture. Architects: 
Dubaihub03 -Dubai, U.A.E. The form is generated using genetic algorithms and special programming scriptSto form continuous loops of interloc-not unlike a shopping mall â€“

10
Page
Cybertecture, an award-winning 
ic projects and "intelligent" buildings
pen in 2009. The development is being designed by 
–multi-million dollar development in Dubai consists of a 23-
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
Hong Kong-based consultancy James Law
iPod Buildingstorey building, due to o
architecture firm focused on futurist

11
Page
is a building designed 
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
Dubai Renaissancelast year by RemKoolhaasand Fernando Donis of OMA as an entry for a competition for iconic central feature at Business Bay in Dubai. OMA lost the competition to ZahaHadid’sDancing Towers (next page).

12
Page
within the Business 
te to maximize the views 
es as an icon for the 
ee towers rise above the 
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
ZahaHadid’sDancing TowersBay Development. The thrcreek and project themselv from the site towards the creek and neighbouring developments
surrounding developments and for the gulf region. The towers are inter-twined and rota

13
Page
four towers, ranging 
are clustered to form a 
represent the centrepiece of 
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
Dubai Towers'The Lagoons' development. The towers and the master planned development were designed by TVS. The 
from 54 to 97 floors, choreographed sculpture, representing the movement of candlelight.

14
Page
tres apart, and 
. 
ion of slenderness 
, which consists of two 
lagoon and bay, this 
trategically sited on the Palm 
ents towards the best sceneries –
s, spaced ten me
ntuate the impress
away from their bases.
bay,”say the architects
lf by its light structure
open view on both the 
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
twisted by a 45 degrees angle”This rotation allows us to acceand to set the views from the apartmPalm’s lagoon and Dubai’s 
large reticulated blade-like structure
Pixel Tower by Light Architecture. SJebelAli, and from an building distinguishes itse

15
spaces”. 
Page
Arabian Blade
buildings like a plant”furbished and 
spaces. The facility will include a hotel, 
A mixed use tower by architect, Claudio 
a vertical summation of several different 
intermingled with public and landscaped 
residential housing, commercial and “play 
Catalano who says “The structure is devised as 
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08

16
Page
ich will be next to the 
he city and to frame 
-a £235m development in 
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
ZahaHadid’sOpusDubai’s Business Bay for OmniyatProperties. The 20-storey scheme, wh800m tall BurjDubai, will have 770,000ft2 of commercial space. Hadidsaid: “The idea is to create an opening on to tthese views.”It will be completed in 2010.

17
Page
om/contenitore.php?c=bu&id=76
by Light Architecture. 
Innovative Architecture –Dubai and UAE, as of January 08
REEM Media BuildingDetails: www.lightarchitecture.c


----------



## Eng.Haythem (2 مارس 2008)

اسف عن عدم التوضيح
ولكني بحاول ان اظهر بعض المشاريع الحديثة في دبي
هذه المشاريع صمم بعضها بأيدي المعمارية/ زهي حديد وهي معمارية عراقية حاصلة على الجنسية الإنجليزية
وسوف احاول ان ارفق هذا الملف كاملا


----------



## Eng.Haythem (2 مارس 2008)

New Architecture –
Dubai and UAE.



(Report prepared by Robyn Gower, January 08)

WATER FRONT












































Innovative Architecture – Dubai and
UAE, as of January 08

Page 2




Report in 6 parts:
> Speculative/conceptual/ radical architecture
> Water worlds

>	New	cultural	centres
>	New	cities	

> Gateways
> Towers of power




** More information on all properties is available upon request. Email: [email protected]





Innovative Architecture – Dubai and
UAE, as of January 08

Page 3

The Cloud is a speculative design for a resort city elevated 300 metres
in the air above Dubai and supported on slanting legs resembling rain by
Atelier Hapsitus. Read more at: www.dezeen.com/2007/06/14/the-cloud-
by-atelier-hapsitus/







































Innovative Architecture – Dubai and
UAE, as of January 08

Page 4

Design for 0-14 Tower in Dubai’s Business Bay by RUR Architecture. The 22-storey commercial tower is sheathed in a
40cm-thick concrete shell perforated by over 1,000 openings that create a lace-like effect on the building’s façade. A space nearly one meter deep between the shell and the main enclosure creates a so- called “chimney effect,” where hot air has room to rise and
effectively cools the surface of the glass windows behind the perforated shell. 0-14 is a collaboration between New York City- based Reiser + Umemoto, RUR Architecture PC, and Dubai Properties developer, Shahab Lutfi.






























Innovative Architecture – Dubai and
UAE, as of January 08

Page 5





























Design for new Abu Dhabi
Convention Centre – by RMJM Architects (no other information available)






Innovative Architecture – Dubai and
UAE, as of January 08

Page 6

Da Vinci (rotating) Towers. Concept for
250-meter-high tower with rotating floors and a system that automatically produces electricity. Created by architect David Fisher. Read more at: www.dynamicarchitecture.net



































Innovative Architecture – Dubai and
UAE, as of January 08

Page 7

Proposal for RAK Convention and Exhibition Centre in the new city of Ras Al Khaimah in the UAE. Design by Rem Koolhaas and Reinier de Graaf of Office of
Metropolitan Architecture (OMA) and looking
like the Death Star, the centre consists of a spherical glass and steel nest and a very long, low building raised off the ground.































Innovative Architecture – Dubai and
UAE, as of January 08

Page 8

Thank you for trying Solid Converter PDF Professional.
The trial version of this product only converts 10% of your document, with a 10 page maximum. 
For this conversion, Solid Converter PDF Professional converted 8 of 86 pages.
Please purchase Solid Converter PDF Professional at http://www.solidpdf.com/buy.htm to remove this restriction.


----------



## Eng.Haythem (2 مارس 2008)

اسف على التأخير، ولكني لم اكن اعلم كيف يتم تحميل هذا الملف ولكن بفضل الله تعالي استطعت التحميل
وهذا الملف هو عبارة عن بعض المشاريع الحديثة التي ستبدأ في دبي
وأرجو الإستفادة والدعاء


----------



## Eng.Haythem (2 مارس 2008)

يا جماعة فشل تحميل الملف تاني لو حد يعرف ارفعه على الموقع ازاي ياريت يقولي


----------



## موج البحر (2 مارس 2008)

دبي روووووووووووووووووووعة
شكرا عزيزي


----------



## سيطور (23 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله رب العالمين .... رووووووعة اللهم اعطهم الامن والامان يا الله.


----------



## ميدو وليد (24 مارس 2008)

masha allah 7agat gamda gedan we nadera


----------



## ميرو (31 مارس 2008)

حاجة بتاخد العقل


----------



## ضشسيبل (1 أبريل 2008)

"foxta" et je veux introduire certaines choses mais comment?ya qlq1 qui peu m'aider je cherche


----------



## shadyrey (16 ديسمبر 2009)

معماري حتى الرمق ا قال:


> طبعا مشاريع جبارة وضخمة جدا ومشاركة رائعة من الزميل العزيز
> 
> ولكن دبي اصبحت مدينة تسعى الى العالمية من خلال هذه مشاريع
> 
> ...



اولا بشكر الاخ على عرض الموضوع والمشاريع الرائعه دى 
وكنت حابب اضيف حاجه ممكن متكونش مهمه لكن عام 2016 يعتبر الموعد النهائى بالنسبه لحقول البترول فى دبى لتضع اخر قطراتها للعالم بمعنى ان دبى سوف تفقد مخزونها من البترول لذلك انها تسعى لتحويل الدوله من دوله بتروليه الى دوله سياحيه واعتقد انها تتحرك بخطوات رهيبه وخياليه فى هذا المجال

تحياتى للامارات .................................وشعبها ...


----------



## rorowewe3 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

excellent............no comment


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ZEINEB (28 ديسمبر 2009)

very good but is ssssssssssssssssooo difficult to do all this 
any way good luck


----------



## Eng.Haythem (29 ديسمبر 2009)

دبي دلوقتي ياجماعة ربنا يكون في عونها ( ازمة اقتصادية، بترول خلاص قرب ينتهي2016 ) بالاضافة لعدم وجود هوية معمارية عربية


----------



## wagih khalid (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الواحد يتمني فعلا يشتغل ف مشاريع زي دي


----------



## المجاشعي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذه الجهود


----------



## المهندس ابو شدن (16 نوفمبر 2011)

قد نتفق مع البعض ولكن تبقى دبي نموذج متطور يحتذى به


----------

